# Scan-Speak Illuminator D3004/602000 Tweeter



## ErinH (Feb 14, 2007)

I just finished up testing the ScanSpeak D3004/602000 Tweeter. This is the second test I've done on this tweeter, and the explanation is given in the review.

Review can be found here:
http://medleysmusings.com/d3004602000/












Read through the bottom for some cool comparison testing between this tweeter and the Gladen 28mm tweeter. 

PS: If you would like to help me keep up funds for testing additional drivers, there’s a little ‘contribute’ button that goes through Paypal all the way at the bottom of every page. Any little bit helps.


----------



## ErinH (Feb 14, 2007)

....


----------



## legend94 (Mar 15, 2006)

The only thing that would concern me about the gladen tweeters would be having enough mounting holes.


----------



## danno14 (Sep 1, 2009)

legend94 said:


> The only thing that would concern me about the gladen tweeters would be having enough mounting holes.


You're funny! If you don't have enough I can show you how to drill more


----------



## Victor_inox (Apr 27, 2012)

danno14 said:


> You're funny! If you don't have enough I can show you how to drill more


but to keep holes symmetrical you`d have to drill 6 more for a grand total of 12.
would that be enough for 2Oz tweeter?


----------



## legend94 (Mar 15, 2006)

danno14 said:


> You're funny! If you don't have enough I can show you how to drill more


Glad to see you on here more and hope that means you are doing well.



Victor_inox said:


> but to keep holes symmetrical you`d have to drill 6 more for a grand total of 12.
> would that be enough for 2Oz tweeter?


I had not even thought about symmetry!

@Erin, awesome review. What price can the gladen tweets be had for?


----------



## ErinH (Feb 14, 2007)

legend94 said:


> @Erin, awesome review. What price can the gladen tweets be had for?


MSRP is as follows:
Gladen Aerospace 28mm Tweeter - $700/pair
Gladen Aerospace 20mm Tweeter - $600/pair


----------



## SPAZ (Jan 7, 2009)

Erin, Which tweeter would you recommend between the 28mm gladen and the Scanspeak for a 2way setup?


----------



## legend94 (Mar 15, 2006)

ErinH said:


> MSRP is as follows:
> Gladen Aerospace 28mm Tweeter - $700/pair
> Gladen Aerospace 20mm Tweeter - $600/pair


I am no expert on your measurements but I don't see anything that would make me spend nearly 500 more per pair over the scans. To me that is where your work is the most valuable. 

For 223.30 they are hard to beat

https://www.madisoundspeakerstore.c...luminator-d3004/6020-00-tweeter-textile-dome/


when did they get so cheap? it seems like 5 years ago a similar scan was much more


----------



## AAAAAAA (Oct 5, 2007)

What happened to the klippel ?


----------



## ErinH (Feb 14, 2007)

AAAAAAA said:


> What happened to the klippel ?


sent it back. the only thing I don't get now is linear excursion. but, TBH, I get all I need to know from HD and FR. (and IMD when applicable)


----------



## bbfoto (Aug 28, 2005)

legend94 said:


> The only thing that would concern me about the gladen tweeters would be having enough mounting holes.





danno14 said:


> You're funny! If you don't have enough I can show you how to drill more





Victor_inox said:


> but to keep holes symmetrical you`d have to drill 6 more for a grand total of 12.
> would that be enough for 2Oz tweeter?


Oh c'mon, guys! Really, they're just $700. Router off the flange entirely and just use hot glue to keep them in your pods, pillars, or sails. 

+1 for symmetry & MOAR holes! :laugh:

Seriously though, the performance does look really great. But 3x the Scans? Not so sure 'bout that.

Erin, honestly, are there any immediately _noticeable_ differences between these two when listening to them? Wouldn't think so.

.


----------



## Victor_inox (Apr 27, 2012)

bbfoto said:


> Erin, do they sound very different?
> 
> .


 He will not give you subjective answer, only objective measurements.


----------



## bbfoto (Aug 28, 2005)

Victor_inox said:


> He will not give you subjective answer, only objective measurements.


Yeah. I know that...just razzin' him, and I'm way okay with that.  I know that he actually does use his ears, though. 

It would be interesting to have someone like blind pianist/flutist Rachel Flowers put her ears on my system and hear her thoughts. She's not too far away in Ventura, CA, so, hmmm?

OT. Hiquphon OW1's on offer for testing.


----------



## legend94 (Mar 15, 2006)

Are they like amps, if they measure the same they sound the same? :surprised:


----------



## ErinH (Feb 14, 2007)

legend94 said:


> Are they like amps, if they measure the same they sound the same? :surprised:




Keep the drama out of my threads.


----------



## ErinH (Feb 14, 2007)

Victor_inox said:


> He will not give you subjective answer, only objective measurements.


I do occasionally. Not often.

The reason I don't do subjective is pretty simple:
a) the terms used by one person may mean something else to another person
b) psychoacoustics: how do I trust what I'm hearing isn't some form of that
c) I can't tell you how a dip 3 octaves wide and 2dB down is going to sound to you or in your car
d) Usage: What looks unmanageable to one person may seem totally fine to another depending on how the system (crossover) is set up. I may use a driver that exhibits a certain peak at a given frequency that is manageable because of where I'm crossing it. You may need to use it in a different manner and it will drive you bonkers. Heck, look at the Satori 5" I tested... see that large peak at 8khz? That's audible like a mo-fo via sibilance (if you run the driver wide open; just giving an example).


I try to correlate the measurements to what I hear, though. And that's what the data is good for. If you compare one set of data to another and find one driver has a tilted response toward the high end then maybe your experience tells you how it will sound. If you have a specific need then you find a driver who's response/distortion fills that need. 

I can go on and on saying buzz words but i prefer to let the data speak for itself and leave the subjective up to the listener.


----------



## legend94 (Mar 15, 2006)

ErinH said:


> Keep the drama out of my threads.


I will try!

Your explanation on why you don't often do subjective tests is really good. When I see your data I look for the same performance in a cheaper driver. Also, it helps form a starting point when you know what frequencies you need out of a given driver.


----------



## ErinH (Feb 14, 2007)

I've got the green light to organize a Group Buy on these at $200/pair! Details here:
http://www.diymobileaudio.com/forum...00-tweeter-$200-pair-shipped.html#post2250117


----------



## legend94 (Mar 15, 2006)

ErinH said:


> I've got the green light to organize a Group Buy on these at $200/pair! Details here:
> http://www.diymobileaudio.com/forum...00-tweeter-$200-pair-shipped.html#post2250117


You just made my day.


----------



## SPAZ (Jan 7, 2009)

Damn that is tempting..


----------



## strong*I*bumpin (Oct 3, 2005)

Spent my tax return &#55357;&#56852;


----------

